# New Goat with Cough



## Suggs4 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a Nigerian Dwarf that's 9 months old that recently began showing cold like symptoms. She has a runny nose, sneezing, and now has begun coughing. She has been with us for less than a week. Could this be stress related because of the move or new environment or should we keep an eye out for possible sickness?  We recently lost one due to listeriosis so I am very paranoid. New goat owners...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 26, 2016)

Welcome to BYH! I love your avatar! 

Have you checked her temperature? 

Because you are new to goats you should look for a caprine vet.
Having the vet evaluate would also be good, once you are in goats for so long you learn how to judge the situation and know whether or not what meds should be given. This will help build a relationship and y'all can get to know each other, I know that if we call in with an emergency our vet will do whatever possible to help us out. We've had to call at some un-godly hours in the morning and having a vet that knows you well goes a long way and can save the life of your goat.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to BYH and welcome to the world of goats.

Yes, this could be stress related from the move, but stress related does not mean it won't become a serious problem. You need to take her temp and it should be 101-102; anything over 103 I would consider her to be sick.  At that point you need to find a vet that can direct you to start her on antibiotics. I always use Oxcytetracycline but your vet might prescribe something else.


----------



## Suggs4 (Sep 26, 2016)

We took her temp this evening and it was 102.8. We will keep an eye on it and seek antibiotics if it goes up any further. Thank you for your help!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 26, 2016)

My vet tells me "goats cough"...LOL  I believed her when I was new to goats, I don't buy that line anymore. Yes, they have temperamental respiratory systems but I don't believe that a chronic cough is normal. In the summer of 2015 I had a lot of kids with coughs; it went on for about a month and no one had a fever. I finally got tired of listening to them and treated all of the with Oxcytet and the coughs went away so I had to assume that is was a bacterial infection, even with no fever. 

Just watch her, if she seems even a little off I would get her seen by a vet or treat her. As I tell people that buy goats from me..."know your goat". If she is first to the feeder and suddenly last something has changed. Does she stand off alone...if so, something isn't right.  Sometimes observing a change in behavior gives me a heads up that something is wrong before it is critical. 

Sorry you lost your goat to listeriosis, that is one I haven't had to deal with.


----------

